# Help...dog going back to bad habits



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I need to tell you from the start that this is a question about my daughter's dog, Riley, and she is not a golden...shes a lab/border collie mix from PetsMart....but I hope I can get some advice anyway...since shes Misty's sister...:crossfing
Riley is 5 years old and has gone off to college with my daughter this year. She has started reverting back to bad behavior she had as a puppy:doh:..counter surfing, getting in the trash, just eating things she should not. My daughter is sooo frustrated, and she always does these things when no one is home. I know she can put her in her crate...but my daughter would like to just get her back to being a good dog... 
I know how to train a puppy so does my daughter...but my daughter cannot catch her doing these things.. as I said Riley always now gets into things when no one is home. Any ideas for the counter surfing..that now seems to be the main problem. Shes even taking non food items off the counter..
We thank you very much for ANY advice!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I know you said your daughter doesn't want to go back to the crate but I really think this will be the best thing for Riley. It will keep him safe when noone is home to keep an eye on things. The other thing would to be sure Riley is getting enough exercise both mental and physical.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Consider going back to the crate...

Riley cant get into naughty or dangerous trouble..
Daughter doesnt boil over....
Both of which lead to a better relationship...which leads to more fun times for training walking and belly rubs - instead of fuming and cleaning and perhaps trips to the vet...

Lexi gets into more trouble if things are crazy-busy around the house....


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

I just had a conversation like this with my nephew.. In his case he was slacking on the exercise.. and time with Oscar.. New friends, weird scheduals, etc. might make him feel anxious. After some quality time, reinforcing some obedience commands, and exercise a little crate time might offer some security. Some good stuffed Kongs or sterilized bones might be a good idea, too.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You can try booby trapping the counter top. There are scat mats you can buy, or motion sensor sprays. Or you can tie a string to a bunch of pot lids, and tie it to a something you know Riley will grab, and when she grabs and runs hopefully the pots banging will startle her enough to stop her from doing it again.

But I agree with Rob, the safest place for Riley is the crate. That way she can't get something that would be a danger to her, and your daughters belongings will be safe too.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I think I would get the crate out for a little while, it be safer for the dog.
They get into a lot of things and she might get a hold of something poisonous or eats something that could cause blockage!
Could she be lonely you said they left this year to college, was she around other dogs before and now is by herself??


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thanks so much for all your advice...as its coming in Im calling her! Kim (my daighter) also says thank you!!! and she says thanks for helping even though Riley is not a golden


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I keep telling my daughter to use the crate..its a nice one..but she doesnt want to...shes 19 and ....you know the rest.... but..she is very appreciative of all the other advice and suggestions. 
Shes going out to buy a few Kongs tomorrow. And Claudia..this is Kim second year at college..this is the first year she took Riley, before that Riley was at home with me and my son...and she has always been around another dog....shes never been an "only dog" so maybe she is lonely..I didnt think of that....well my daughter CAN NOT get another dog...only one per apartment where she lives. But she wants to get a golden and a St Bernard when she graduates and has a job. that would be great for Riley, but I told her NO apartment will let you have all those dogs...especially three large..dogs! Thanks again for your advice everyone!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

She really needs to go back to the crate - she has too much freedom to make mistakes - mistakes that are self rewarding (countersurfing, trash picking, etc). Dogs are like children - you might have a really good day or week and then they're back flushing rolls of toilet paper down the toilet or hitting little Suzy with a wasps' nest.

I'd suggest your daughter up the structure in Riley's life - and that includes being crated. I also wonder how much exercise Riley is getting - BC and BC mixes need a lot of exercise - physical and mental - since we're getting close to mid-terms it's possible that your daughter is spending more time studying and less time exercising Riley...

The cautionary tale here--I had a friend in college who was in a similar pattern with her GSD - he was crated the first year, he went home with her for the summer and had a ton of freedom during the day while they were at her horse farm. Moved back to college and she didn't want to use the crate, he didn't get as much exercise...he started counter surfing when she wasn't home, getting into the trash (eating some chicken bones), chewed up some shoes, damaged some walls, some furniture - all because she didn't want to crate him. She was frustrated but thought it'd work things out - her landlord fixed the walls and replaced the furniture..

One day she came home from class to find him unconscious on the floor after ingesting some medication - he'd opened the bathroom cabinet (or someone left the bottle out), opened a pill bottle and ate all of the pills. She rushed him to the vet where he almost died - spent 5 days in their ER and ran up almost 10k worth of vet bills (good thing she had a lot of money - most college kids don't). 

I'm not saying that it's going to happen to Riley, but I'd rather have my dogs crated (if they aren't trustworthy) and have them safe - then let them have freedom and then something bad happens. 

Erica


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice....hopefully my daughter will use the crate...Ive given her all your suggestions and I told her the story that you posted MurphyTeller...maybe that will sway her. Thanks again!


----------

